# howdy



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

helo my name is garett and i am 11 and i shoot a pse spider bow true fire release carbon arows wasp 3 blade fixed browd heads

and this is my first year bow hunting


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My first year, too. I'm really excited!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cool, this will be my second year. Was not succssfull last year, though i'm pretty sure I will this year.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

That is great. Welcome to archery, best of luck to you this year. There is nothing like it.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks


----------

